# Printing dilluted bleach with an epson print head



## mailbag (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a DIYDTG built out of a Epson 1400. It works well and I've printed about 5 shirts with it so far.

I am interested in printing a bleach solution with the piezo print head.

I'm wondering if anyone has any experience printing with anything other than ink through an Epson print head?

Thanks


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

Never printed anything but ink with my DTG, but I am interested in things like this.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Printheads don't like strong acids and alkalis, dilute alkalis may be OK for a while but beware.
I worked in R&D for 17 years and put loads of different things through Epsons, some with more success than others.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Matching the surface tension of direct to garment ink with a bleach solution would be the challenge (on top of all the chemical issues). DIY printers are much simpler than DIY printing solutions - even companies with experienced chemists in this area struggle with getting consistent results.


----------

